

A link back to the HN front page on the dead link page? - Centigonal

The "Unknown or expired link" page should redirect or link back to the HN front page. Adding this would make the site navigation experience more fluid.<p>Right now, this happens pretty often:
1 Click the "Next" button
2 Uh-oh, expired link
3 Hit back
4 Refresh
5 Click "Next" again<p>If we added a link or redirect, the process becomes a lot simpler:
1 Click the "Next" button
2 Back to main page
3 Click "Next" again<p>Furthermore, people who've been linked to expired URLS get a handy way back to the main page.
Best of all, there's no need to rework any of the existing framework -- all you have to do is change deadlink!
======
cd34
I submitted a patch for that about 16 months ago, I assume the behavior is
intentional or desirable.

Depending on the day, I can get through 2-3 pages of /newest before getting
that. I probably miss quite a few decent posts that were entered overnight.

More annoying is typing a response to a comment, only to have it lose the
session, you hit back and sometimes the browser tells you to refresh, losing
your post. I've gotten burned on that on a few longer replies so, I figure the
site prefers more concise answers.

------
cardiffspaceman
OR, fix pagination so it works when you click on the link at the bottom, no
matter how slowly and thoughtfully you go through the articles.

